# WALLEYE TOURNAMENT AT BERLIN LAKE



## MrSaugeye (Jan 25, 2014)

FALL VIBE CLASSIC AT BERLIN LAKE BONNER RD RAMP
OCT 13 8-4 5 FISH 
$60 ENTRY INCLUDES BIG FISH
SPONSORED BY VIBE LURES AND BUCKEYE WALLEYE CLUB


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

what won?


----------



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

1 fish 2.40 pounds. Very tough bite. Me and my partner leighway were the winners. 4 teams 3 fish caught. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Maybe could try posting a little bit sooner than the day before?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

